
Sean Penn's Interview with El Chapo - jzone3
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/features/el-chapo-speaks-20160109
======
keehun
> _I will discover that his already accomplished engineers had been flown to
> Germany last year for three months of extensive additional training
> necessary to deal with the low-lying water table beneath the prison._

Who teaches these guys this stuff?

